# s14 kouki fuel pump advice...



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

So I'm still getting everything together for the turbokit before I install it and now I'm looking for a fuel pump and a fuel rail... I don't know too much about who makes the best ones / best bang for your buck. I know HKS makes one for like $300, anything else I should know?


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

All the big Jap brands make them.
If your on a budget get a Skyline GTR fuel pump great simple drop in upgrade good for about 280rear wheel killowatts.
Walbro is also located in US? Thats a very popular option down here as is Bosch pumps.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

is walbro a depndable brand, i see em all over ebay, mostly for the sr20's but just didnt know if it was an ebay product or not, aka, if it was dependable or a scam.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

id say so, but i remember someone here in OZ was selling fake ones but i think they were bosch.
So just make sure they are legit Walbros and ull b fine. People pick these ovr Bosch as im told the are quieter.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

i like being deafened by my bosch 040. its angry


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i ordered a walbro from www.horsepowerfreaks.com $123, not bad. deffinately better than buying an HKS for $340 especially after being told they they are just as dependable and effective as the HKS, just not as well known blah blah. 

Now I was told the stock fuel rail on the s14 chasis' do just fine, but I just wanna confirm this, if I need to replace it with an aftermarket one I will, just need a little more before I keep it in and something goes wrong...


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

hahaha, ive got an R33 GTR in mine and its the only one that anyone knows of thats as loud as a bosch. I know how ya feel!!


----------



## Jay Racing (Dec 1, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> hahaha, ive got an R33 GTR in mine and its the only one that anyone knows of thats as loud as a bosch. I know how ya feel!!


Yeah, the Bosch 044 fuel pump can support up to 700 hp.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Even the Z pumps whine like hell. Cheap and easy though. I got a Z32 pump for $40.


----------



## Jay Racing (Dec 1, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> I got a Z32 pump for $40.


What is the flow rating and/or horsepower capability on the Z32 pump?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Get a 1995 toyota Supra Twin Turbo fuel Pump. Not too many people know this but a stock 2JZ fuel pump flows more than a Walboro 255lph.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

there is no need for the extra flow if your not trying to run 700whp, a walboro 185 or 255 will be more than enough.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Jay Racing said:


> What is the flow rating and/or horsepower capability on the Z32 pump?


The limit of the Z32 pump and the Whinebro are quite similar. There is no strict advantage to one over the other, except the Z pump is easier to install. Z pump is much cheaper.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

how would a Z pump be cheaper? I've seen 255 Walboro's go for $60. Lowest price on a new nissan fuel pump.....$120.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> how would a Z pump be cheaper? I've seen 255 Walboro's go for $60. Lowest price on a new nissan fuel pump.....$120.


I've always seen Z pumps for cheaper. Go to a tuner shop and get in with a circle of S13 guys. Some groups literally have parts just laying around. I got a complete hatch with glass and brake light for $35.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I've always seen Z pumps for cheaper. Go to a tuner shop and get in with a circle of S13 guys. Some groups literally have parts just laying around. I got a complete hatch with glass and brake light for $35.


Wow. I'll have to search for one of those here. All we have are just spare front end parts (mine!) cause I've done the s13 conversion.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Wow. I'll have to search for one of those here. All we have are just spare front end parts (mine!) cause I've done the s13 conversion.


There should be a plethora of Z pumps laying around, wherever people do up Z32's. That's what's great about a 240. Find someone who's upgrading parts and take their OE as mod


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Just buy the Walbro. Its dirt cheap and flows way more than you will ever need. I think its silly to spend more than $150 on a pump for a "name" other than walbro.


----------

